# Johnson Beach Fishing



## Joey2Wise (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone up for some fishing on Johnson Beach this weekend??? Nothing I hate more than going by myself.


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

sent you a pm


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Where's Johnson Beach at? Not familiar with the area. Trying to get down to Destin...


----------

